# Grilled Snapper Throat



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

My new favorite way to eat Snapper throat! Parsley, Oregano, seafood seasoning, basil, thyme, cilantro, salt and pepper, olive oil, lemon juice, balsamic vinegar, minced garlic all went into the marinade for a delicious grilled snapper throat.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

love me some throats! we make a fish dip with them sometimes.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh yeah!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

fishboy said:


> Oh yeah!
> View attachment 1079359



yea, boy. i'll take the throats and you can have the ny strips.
jack


----------

